# What Belly Mower Would Fit a L245??



## countrygent67 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey , New Guy Here, Names Danny..

Anyway I was wondering if they're was or is a belly mower that would fit a L245 Tractor. Also did Kubota make a front mount snowblower? Would something like that exsist and fit this tractor? Please any help would be great!.
THANKS!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi Danny welcome aboard.

As far as a belly mower for your tractor I would probably check with a manufacturer like Woods. They make belly mowers for most tractors and build a good product. Finding a Kubota made belly mower for a 25+ year old tractor would be tough. 

I was looking for the same thing when I bought my Yanmar YM135. I found that good used belly mowers were much more rare than the rear mounted ones. I ended up finding a nice Woods RM-59 3pt finish mower for $200. I have done nothing to it other than grease it and have used it all this mowing season. I originally was looking for the belly mower because I thought it would be easier to manuver around trees but with a little practice I can cut pretty close to things and have the benefit of easy removal. 

Front mounted snow blowers are available also from other manufacturers though rear mounted ones are normally lots less expensive. In your area I can understand the need:dazed: 

Andy


----------

